# Worlds most powerful HERBAL SRI - No side-effects



## sunwarrior (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi SAD people!

As with most SAD sufferers, taking prescription meds are a great concern for general long-term health. I wish to share at least one alternative for prescription SRI's. There are obvious cases where some individuals may require very strong pharma medication. But I would like to, at the very least, make you aware of this. It may be something worthwhile to discuss further with your doctor.

I suffer from Cyclothymia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclothymia), which is essentially a milder form of bipolar disorder.

I was predisposed to the likelihood of getting this disorder due to my mother and a great-grandparent having bipolar II disorder.

My immediate social environment has a direct relationship to my mood. Thus I follow similar sites to those who struggle with SAD.

Symptoms of Cyclothymia:

Dysthymic phase

Difficulty making decisions; problems concentrating; poor memory recall; guilt; self-criticism; low self-esteem; pessimism; self-destructive thinking; continuously feeling sad; apathy; hopelessness; helplessness; irritability; quick temper; lack of motivation; *social withdrawal*; appetite change; lack of sexual desire; self-neglect; fatigue or insomnia

Euphoric phase

Unusually good mood or cheerfulness (euphoria); Extreme optimism; Inflated self-esteem; Poor judgment; Rapid speech; Racing thoughts; Aggressive or hostile behavior; Being inconsiderate of others; Agitation; Increased physical activity; Risky behavior; Spending sprees; Increased drive to perform or achieve goals; Increased sexual drive; Decreased need for sleep; Tendency to be easily distracted; Inability to concentrate

My main focuses in regulating my mood are:

Regulating my exercise (as a strong exercise routine can almost completely cure all unbearable symptoms), *maintaining adequate serotonin levels*, and reducing cortisol levels.

I am completely against using any pharmaceutical chemicals to control and stabilize my functioning. I have witnessed firsthand my mother using a number of medications, which have all come with severe side-effects (particularly to physical health, and very noticeably in her skin health).

I am fortunate enough to be born and raised in Cape Town, South Africa. My home is within the Cape Floral Kingdom, the densest floral kingdom in the world. We have a number of amazing medicinal plants, and are discovering new ones every year.

One such plant, used by the ancient indigenous San people for centuries, is called *Sceletium Tortusom (or known locally as Kanna or Kougoed* by the early Dutch settlers). The plant has tremendously powerful natural concentrations of active alkaloid constituents, including mesembrine, mesembrenone, mesembrenol and tortuosamine. Mesembrine is usually the major alkaloid present, and has been demonstrated in laboratory studies (sponsored by the National Institute of Mental Health in the United States, and conducted by the company NovaScreen) to be a *very potent serotonin-uptake inhibitor*. This receptor-specific activity, and some receptor activities found on nicotinic, dopamine and nor-adrenaline sites certainly validate the traditional uses, and suggest additional therapeutic potential.

This receptor-specific activity, and receptor activities also found on nicotinic, dopamine and nor-adrenaline sites certainly validate the traditional mood-elevating uses, and suggest additional therapeutic and wellness potential.

The herb is sold locally as a *natural SRI*, for treatment of stress, anxiety and depression. It is generally used within a brewed tea. It is also available in a capsule or tincture form. Being an all-natural and organic herb, there are *no known side-effects*, short-term or long-term. It is currently being studied in patients undergoing addiction rehabilitation, and I am aware of a control study where it is showing extremely positive results in patients coming off addictive drugs as strong as heroin. I have noticed some online websites are slowly starting to sell internationally. I am fortunate to have a friend who has a farm where it grows naturally, and obviously organically.

The plant has an interesting history in South Africa, and it was initially used by the local bushmen as one of the first trading or bartering currencies when the first Dutch settlers arrived in the Cape. Its no wonder the bushmen chose it as one of the very first things to offer their "guests". The ancient locals must have known it held great medicinal value.
http://www.sceletium.com/

I hope this helps someone else out there&#8230;. Its helping me.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks like some good ****. Sucks though because it says it shouldn't be used with SSRI's or any kind of anti-depressant.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

sunwarrior said:


> Hi SAD people!
> 
> Being an all-natural and organic herb, there are *no known side-effects*, short-term or long-term.


Not without side effects...



> *The effects of Sceletium tortuosum in an in vivo model of psychological stress.*
> 
> Smith C.
> Dept Physiological Sciences, Stellenbosch University, Private Bag X1, MATIELAND, 7602, South Africa.
> ...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

It's also a PDE-4 inhibitor (novel antidepressant mechanism being investigated), or so I've heard.


----------



## El Duderino (Aug 19, 2010)

I am gonna order some Sceletium Tortuosum and give it a try. Any specific brand or form that you would recommend such as powder or extract? Also does it take as long as the SSRI's do to notice its benefits?


----------

